# BONES (yes, BONES) to make smoke



## los bombero (Feb 6, 2016)

My Brinkmann Electric has a 6lbs pork butt in it right now. My primary source of smoke, once that old piece of oak turns to ash, will be *BONES*. My bride is doing the ‘Bone Broth Diet’ so there are lots of bones left over. I saved the *beef marrow* and *beef neck bones* in the freezer and the EXPERIMENT has started. I will let you know how it goes. I’m putting 6 salmon filets on in a few hours.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 6, 2016)

The heat required to make bones fall to pieces is around 1300 degrees.  

This should be an interesting experiment.  Keep us informed.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 6, 2016)

New one on me. I can't imagine the flavor burning bones will impart....Marrow Bones are prized split, seasoned with Beef Rub and Roasted at 425 until cooked and bubbling, 15-25 minutes. Spread the cooked marrow on french bread. GOOD EATS! Beef Neck Bones are roasted with veggies for Beef Stock. Lots of Collagen so they make a super rich and flavorful stock...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Feb 6, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> New one on me. I can't imagine the flavor burning bones will impart....


LOL... it maybe why its a diet........

Sorry Chef I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## los bombero (Feb 17, 2016)

FAIL. Using BONES for smoke did not produce a noteworthy amount. It was necessary to add wood to produce my acceptable level of smoke. Nothing negative to say about adding the bones to the smoker, especially since they were free (or headed to trash pile), but I can’t say that BONES are a good source of smoke.


----------



## 3montes (Feb 18, 2016)

Well you won't know unless you try! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I always save my skins and rinds from fruits especially pineapples. I keep them in the freezer and thaw some out when I know I'm going to smoke. I add them to the fire several times during the cook. Generates some good smoke and adds nice little flavor profile.

The pineapple rinds burn quite awhile and work the best.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 18, 2016)

3montes said:


> Well you won't know unless you try!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I save my fruits and their parts and make fruit juice!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143459/uncle-goldies-fruit-liqueur

That's what I do with mine....... 

We all sometimes fail, That's why we can all laugh about it.


----------



## 3montes (Feb 18, 2016)

I like that kind of fruit juice!!


----------

